# Huawei E372 modem 4G modem

## Januszzz

Hello,

I have E372 modem and it doesn't work - no device like ttyUSB is created. There are only some sys interfaces created as well as storage devices added (cdrom with windows drivers). Am I missing some kernel module or what?

Vendor/product id is: 12d1:1506

Have anyone already had a fight with that?

----------

## Aquous

 *Januszzz wrote:*   

> Have anyone already had a fight with that?

 https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-874189.html

----------

## Januszzz

huh,

unfortunately the thread does not help. I'm having the same output after usb_modeswitch, all mentioned modules already loaded or compiled in.

Still no ttyUSB.

I can say that using different modem from Huawei works well, as well as using internal Dell 5530 card, only this specific one is blind. Maybe I should modeswitch in a different way or what?

----------

## GES

I looked at the latest usb_modeswitch but it does not support 12d1:1506 devices.

```
# ls /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:1506

ls: /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:1506 not available: No such file or directory

```

Just an idea!

```
# cat /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:1446

########################################################

# Huawei, newer modems

DefaultVendor= 0x12d1

DefaultProduct=0x1446

TargetVendor=  0x12d1

TargetProductList="1001,1406,140b,140c,1412,141b,14ac"

CheckSuccess=20

MessageContent="55534243123456780000000000000011060000000000000000000000000000"

```

This is a "newer modems", I do not know what that means, but worth a try.

```
# cp /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:1446 /etc/usb_modeswitch.d/12d1:1506
```

Change the DefaultProduct entry from 0x1446 to 0x1506

After rebooting and see what the situation.

----------

## GES

Missed it:

Add the following lines:

```
# Huawei 12d1:1506 probing

ATTRS{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1506", RUN+="usb_modeswitch '%b/%k'"

```

into the:

```
/etc/udev/rules.d/40-usb_modeswitch.rules

```

after lines:

```
# Huawei, newer modems

ATTRS{idVendor}=="12d1", ATTRS{idProduct}=="1446", RUN+="usb_modeswitch '%b/%k'"

```

----------

